# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Compass rose generator an village genrator

## Bindusara

By searching news from watabou's work, I found that he made a compass generator a few time ago
https://watabou.itch.io/compass-rose-generator

and a new village generator  
https://watabou.itch.io/village-generator

----------


## ravells

I love his city generator. You can export the map as an .svg and then edit it in a vector programme like inkscape. Great way to make cities quickly.

----------


## Bretton

Thanks for sharing Bindusara!

----------


## Eowyn Cwper

Thanks for sharing indeed. ^^

----------


## DocKaos

Wow, that's awesome just for inspiration, let alone he allows commercial use, amazing.

----------


## Bogie

Amazing resource, I will have to come up with a way to use this in one of my lite challenges.

----------

